# Living with a child in Venice



## eveline

Hello,

My partner and I and our little daughter will be living in Venice Dec 08 and Jan, Feb 09 -has anyone had a similar experience in Venice? Are there any English speaking ex-pat groups in Venice and/or does anyone know of any good children activites in Venice? Thank you for any assistance.

kind regards,

Ev


----------



## melina

I've not lived there (only visited) so can't help i that way but a book your daughter may enjoy is Daughter of Venice. I don't know how old your daughter is, it's written on a 4th - 5th grade level. Have fun.
b


----------



## eveline

*Thanks*

Thanks Melina,
my daughter is only 16 months old, but I appreciate the response.

kind regards,

Ev


----------



## kareninvenice

Hi. We are American ex-pats recently moved to Venice in January 08. Do you know where you will be living? Definitely get in touch with us if you like, we can show you around.


----------



## eveline

hi Karen,

we will be living for 3 months in Cannaregio. We'd love to get in touch with you. I will contact you closer to the date. We will be in Paris for 3 months before coming to Venice. At the moment, we have no other means of contact then by this forum or email. 

Thank you


----------



## DanT99

eveline said:


> Hello,
> 
> My partner and I and our little daughter will be living in Venice Dec 08 and Jan, Feb 09 -has anyone had a similar experience in Venice? Are there any English speaking ex-pat groups in Venice and/or does anyone know of any good children activites in Venice? Thank you for any assistance.
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Ev


Venice is a great place but I can imagine, not a lot of fun for a child after the initial pleasure of seeing a city on water. Its rather an adult destination to my mind and a child may get bored. There is a beach on venice lido and Lido di Jesolo (not far away), but for obvious reasons few green parks or play areas in venice. There are a number of ex pats out there.


----------



## eveline

*hi karen*



kareninvenice said:


> Hi. We are American ex-pats recently moved to Venice in January 08. Do you know where you will be living? Definitely get in touch with us if you like, we can show you around.




Hi Karen,
my partner and daughter and I have now been here for a month, would love to get in touch with you, if you are still in Venice that is? We are in the Canneregio area (probably mispelt) close to Guglio bridge. 

kind regards,


----------



## kareninvenice

*HI*



eveline said:


> Hi Karen,
> my partner and daughter and I have now been here for a month, would love to get in touch with you, if you are still in Venice that is? We are in the Canneregio area (probably mispelt) close to Guglio bridge.
> 
> kind regards,


We're here, would love to meet you. How do we make contact off this forum??? 

Karen


----------



## eveline

Hi Karen,

I am leaving for Berlin tomorrow morning for 3 days and won't be back until this Sunday afternoon. I'd be happy to meet up today if the timing is right with you, otherwise how about this Monday when I'm back from Berlin?


----------



## eveline

eveline said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I am leaving for Berlin tomorrow morning for 3 days and won't be back until this Sunday afternoon. I'd be happy to meet up today if the timing is right with you, otherwise how about this Monday when I'm back from Berlin?


.

regards


----------



## kareninvenice

*See you on Monday*

Hi, 

Monday will be just great. Just send me a message letting me know where and when, anything after 10 am will be fine with me. 

Ciao,
Karen


----------



## eveline

Hi Karen, 
ok Monday 15th it is. Lets say 12pm. I;m in canneregio area, what area do you live in? I wouldn't want to pick a meeting spot on the other side of town for you. Lets meet half way, or we may even live nearby?

cheers


----------



## kareninvenice

*Ciao*



eveline said:


> Hi Karen,
> ok Monday 15th it is. Lets say 12pm. I;m in canneregio area, what area do you live in? I wouldn't want to pick a meeting spot on the other side of town for you. Lets meet half way, or we may even live nearby?
> 
> cheers



I live in Santa Croce, near Piazzale Roma. Does that help any? I don't think that's too far from you. Pick a place that's convenient that you know, if you give me the address I'm sure I can find it. 12 noon is great. 

Karen


----------



## eveline

kareninvenice said:


> I live in Santa Croce, near Piazzale Roma. Does that help any? I don't think that's too far from you. Pick a place that's convenient that you know, if you give me the address I'm sure I can find it. 12 noon is great.
> 
> Karen



Hi karen,
Great, however do you mind if we change the day to Tues 16th? Hope that's still ok, at 12pm? How about we meet in front of the train station, on the steps?

cheers


----------



## kareninvenice

eveline said:


> Hi karen,
> Great, however do you mind if we change the day to Tues 16th? Hope that's still ok, at 12pm? How about we meet in front of the train station, on the steps?
> 
> cheers


Yes, I can do Tuesday! On the steps at the train station it is. And how shall we recognize each other??? I am 5'1" , brown hair, about shoudler length. Most likely I will have a black long coat on--- ha,ha, that probably decribes at least 70% of all the Italian women in town!!


----------



## eveline

Hi Karen,

Well i also have brown mid length hair, about the same height and wear a black coat, (heh, heh....) so I'II be the one standing on the steps looking around expectantly for you. I will probably be wearing a beret. See ya Tuesday at 12pm.


----------



## kareninvenice

eveline said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Well i also have brown mid length hair, about the same height and wear a black coat, (heh, heh....) so I'II be the one standing on the steps looking around expectantly for you. I will probably be wearing a beret. See ya Tuesday at 12pm.



Hi-

I am going to have to beg to reschedule. I've not been feeling well the last few days and am headed to the dr. now. Will you still be in town after the holidays??? 

Really sorry, I am so looking forward to meeting you!! Let's hope we can work this out again. 
Karen


----------



## eveline

kareninvenice said:


> Hi-
> 
> I am going to have to beg to reschedule. I've not been feeling well the last few days and am headed to the dr. now. Will you still be in town after the holidays???
> 
> Really sorry, I am so looking forward to meeting you!! Let's hope we can work this out again.
> Karen


Hi Karen,
No problem at all, we will be here after the holidays, so when you feel better, send me a message and we can arrange another time. Hope you feel better soon.

kind regards,


----------



## kareninvenice

Many thanks.. I'm actually headed BACK to the dr. today again. I will definitely keep in touch and we'll meet up soon. Do you have lots of holiday plans??


----------



## andersonvicki

Hi Evelin, I live near to Venice in a town called Mira, I am working as an au pair and living wih a family. You will certianly enjoy Venice during carnivale in february, there will be plenty of sights for yor daughter to see then. Have you tried asking at Venices galleries or museums to see if they hve any educational programmes? This is always a good idea, as some musums offer workshops for children. Mestre might be a better place for you to look for kids activities as there are more amenities there then in Venice. 

Hope this helps

Vicki


My partner and I and our little daughter will be living in Venice Dec 08 and Jan, Feb 09 -has anyone had a similar experience in Venice? Are there any English speaking ex-pat groups in Venice and/or does anyone know of any good children activites in Venice? Thank you for any assistance.

kind regards,

Ev[/QUOTE]


----------



## eveline

andersonvicki said:


> Hi Evelin, I live near to Venice in a town called Mira, I am working as an au pair and living wih a family. You will certianly enjoy Venice during carnivale in february, there will be plenty of sights for yor daughter to see then. Have you tried asking at Venices galleries or museums to see if they hve any educational programmes? This is always a good idea, as some musums offer workshops for children. Mestre might be a better place for you to look for kids activities as there are more amenities there then in Venice.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Vicki
> 
> 
> My partner and I and our little daughter will be living in Venice Dec 08 and Jan, Feb 09 -has anyone had a similar experience in Venice? Are there any English speaking ex-pat groups in Venice and/or does anyone know of any good children activites in Venice? Thank you for any assistance.
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Ev


[/QUOTE]

Hi Vicki,
Our daughter is 2 years old so probably a bit young for any programs as such, however if we were staying past the end of this month in Venice, I would definately check it out - so thanks for your response.


----------

